# Fuckin Fed Up Are We Getting Hacked?



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ever since the servers got moved to the "new owners", i have been constantly having my virus protector pop up and show me this.








I wanted to wait until i was sure it was just pfury so i bared with it a couple days before starting a thread and going sort of public with it i guess and i can go on any site and do anything else internet related (download torrents etc..) without getting the notifcation but when i log onto pfury i always seem to get this popup every 10-15 minutes from my virus protector saying a threat was blocked. I looked it up on google and this is what i found on what my virus protector said was trying to attack my computer.

Just read the bold parts unless you really want to go through everything its basically one of the first links google pulled up and I think its a hacker site or something like that promoting



> Just a couple of weeks after the source code for the Zeus crimeware kit turned up on the Web, the Black Hole exploit kit now appears to be available for download for free, as well. Black Hole normally sells for $1,500 for an annual license, and is one of the more powerful attack toolkits on the market right now.
> 
> The Black Hole exploit kit is somewhat newer and less well-known than attack toolkits such as Zeus and Eleonore, *but it has been used by attackers for major Web-based attacks for the last few months.Researchers have found that thousands of URLs have been infected with Black Hole exploit code, which is then used to infect site visitors via drive-by downloads. *Kits such as Black Hole and Zeus typically will sell for upwards of $1,000 for an annual license, and some of them also give buyers the option to add extra modules and exploits for additional fees.
> 
> ...


Seriously?

heres the link btw but if you google exploit blackhole link its the second link to popup


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

And I get the maintenance 1-2 hour error sometimes, also there are ads on top of the Pfury page


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Not to mention the sudden lag when posting....noticed many double & triple posts lately?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree the site has been running like crap and tossing up weird errors. Seems like every time I try to get on I get something weird. I'm not digging the new owners.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm on a droid. I get adds in the middle of post while reading them wtf. Just when I found a site that I like sh*t!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

The Fall of Rome.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I haven't come across any such problems. I sincerly hope it stays that way.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your lucky man.

again


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone up for a riot?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Trig,
you should have posted this in the official complaint thread started by yungster...I stated the same thing about other members getting virus pop-ups, not to mention the frivilous ads that show up everywhere...another good point which has been mentioned by other fellow P-Furians, is the fact that the damn website runs a lot slower now!...







....Gee, I wonder why?!!!!...couldn't have anything to do with over spamming with ads, could it?!...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

this isnt an ad issue im not getting the pop ups

im getting notifcations from my virus protector that my computer is being attacked everytime im on pfury


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

It is kind of a bunch of crap. There will be more ads before you know it, it is a way for them to make money. Every time we click a link, another ad pops up, another few pennies in their pockets. I understand if it is to just pay forum bills.. but I doubt that...

You know what they say... These times, they are a changing.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

bob351 said:


> anyone up for a riot?


YES!!
Let's call in the troops from Vancouver!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont get any errors at all.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

getting kind of annoying right?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bob351 said:


> anyone up for a riot?


Didn't you crazy ass Canadians just have a riot?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The sky is falling, the sky is falling Oh wait I'm just shopping screenshots







I have none of those problems Maybe the new owners just hate those that live outside of the US


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^As they should


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I havent had any problems but if i do I am gone for ever. I feel the change is complete bull sh*t and I am not happy about it. Hope they get this sh*t fixed or PFury days are limited.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I haven't had any virus alerts or anything but the ads at the top of the screen are really f*cking annoying, especially since mose of them don't seem to work. Looking at a "The Webpace Cannot Be Found" notice as I type this.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya some of the adds have errors for me as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling Oh wait I'm just shopping screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesnt make any sense, since the company that owns this site is Canadian


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We are not getting hacked. We will make sure to look into this alert and its origins.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ksls said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling Oh wait I'm just shopping screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesnt make any sense, since the company that owns this site is Canadian








[/quote]
really 







and







zo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok you guys know ive been just as worried and im not PR guy. im going to chime in quickly and say patience. be patient. i dont see any drastic changes, just a few bumps in the road under a new owner. yeah i have my opinions and we all do. but lets just wait. and continue to announce any thing we notice thats wrong so it can be addressed. but for the time being we are still here, still together and itll stay that way. 
i doubt the goal of a new owner is to chase away the members. whats the point of a site, of an ad, if no one is here to take part. there obviously glitches that just need to get worked out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Since we moved servers, my Blue Couch smells like urine.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Since we moved servers, my Blue Couch smells like urine.


Your couch has always smelled like that, you are just starting to notice it now...

Your blood alcohol must be getting low, go get another 30 pack and you will be just fine...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

If i want to go back a page it needs a double tap now like on those dodgy sites. It's slower too.

* EDIT:It's now self-aware. After I submitted the line above I crashed my browser


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I noticed that also, WLR!..Sometimes I have to hit the damn browser button like three or four times before it takes me back a page!...


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Our team is investigating this... will give you guys an update shortly.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Good to hear I have also had about two alerts of a virus on the site. Havent had one in a bit though..


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi - Mark here, I'm one of the techs here with Yung helping support piranha-fury.

We've gone through the styles (skins) and the post tables, that url is not present. We've also run the site through Norton Sitesafe, Google Safe Browsing, and there are no warnings for any URL's that are present.

From the screenshot it looks like you were typing out a post when that virus appeared. You also have a hidden tab ("Top sites") which is commonly associated with hijacked other sites that have embedded content. If you still have the Top Sites tab open, can you toss us the URL on that page so we can have a look and run it by our contacts at Norton and Google?

We will keep scanning but the templates, skins, posts and threads do not have that URL that your antivirus scanner detected. Also, if you can click "show details", it may show what specific URL gave you that trojan - that would help us track things down if there is a problem.

I will be monitoring this thread for replies so please do reply and let me know what you find, or PM Yungster and he'll pass it along to me.

Thanks,
Mark (tech)



Trigga said:


> Ever since the servers got moved to the "new owners", i have been constantly having my virus protector pop up and show me this.
> View attachment 202940
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Top Sites isnt a website its a feature of the safari browser that lets you see your most visited site by screen shot
example:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the techs?!? Who the hell bought the site lol


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

a company.

I assume he is employed by them.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

P-Fury no longer seems personal, now members and mods have come together, but we have some faceless owners. Sad days, sad days.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What ever happened to the good ole days of throwing pebbles at your neighbors windows and asking them to come over to fix your com putter?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Every page is like this.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ksls said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling Oh wait I'm just shopping screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesnt make any sense, since the company that owns this site is Canadian








[/quote]

So what? Their self hating Canadians


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Traveller said:


> One of the techs?!? Who the hell bought the site?


P-Fury was sold? 
To who?
Why? 
My couch still smells like urine.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Same thing I have been saying that Yung seems to avoid. The page is much slower now, loads everything slower. lags, pop up ad's, spam emails, virus. Google carries more viruses then any company on the net. An that is the new owners main ad. I have said it since day one about all of these things you guys are saying. It's BS!! It's ruining the best PIranha Forum on the net! I mean we have people from other countries joining the site. I hope they fix this crap fast because it will ruin the site. Some how Yung needs to do something or cash mike back in an have him build a team to do this. I would be willing to pay Mike per month to be a member and him be able to keep an run the site. That way it stays the same. He can then pay workers to keep the site running. This move has shot the site down so fast! I hope someone who knows how to run this thing gets these post in the right place and this gets fixed. i really hope so


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

redbelly ^^^ 
im telling ya brother, things will get fixed. im experiencing things just like you are so im not trying to lessen your complaint. think of this site like a used car. it was running as well as it could before but now a new owner has it and is replacing worn parts and prettying her up a little. shes partly disassembled right now (so to speak). yung is working on it and he has a team working on it too. trust me, they arent rubbing their hands together watching with pleasure why the members squirm.

be patient bro, and xenon is still here too. ill be right there with you and say right now its a pain in the ass but it aint forever.

as far as the site being less personal im looking at this through new eyes. i see all of us still together. still here. even xenon and the mods. we are the same crew we will ever be. the owners might not have a few thousand post count but they are a well funded machine and are going to give us quite a bit of pleasant surprises i think.

deep breaths guys...we'll get through this


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Central, First time to talk to ya. I am giving it a chance, actually don't have much choice if I want to stay with the forum lol. I hope they fix it soon


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

redbelly, they will bud. im 100% certain of it. look at it this way. just like you said "i have no choice"...neither do they. no ones going to buy a site and half ass it and chase all the membership away. trust me a fix is coming. sucks for a little while, but thats what the lounge is for. vent that sh*t brother!!!! lol 
come around aqhu now and again. youll have a good old time with the rest of us


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RedBelly11 said:


> Same thing I have been saying that Yung seems to avoid. The page is much slower now, loads everything slower. lags, pop up ad's, spam emails, virus. Google carries more viruses then any company on the net. An that is the new owners main ad. I have said it since day one about all of these things you guys are saying. It's BS!! It's ruining the best PIranha Forum on the net! I mean we have people from other countries joining the site. I hope they fix this crap fast because it will ruin the site. Some how Yung needs to do something or cash mike back in an have him build a team to do this. I would be willing to pay Mike per month to be a member and him be able to keep an run the site. That way it stays the same. He can then pay workers to keep the site running. This move has shot the site down so fast! I hope someone who knows how to run this thing gets these post in the right place and this gets fixed. i really hope so


I truly think you are overreacting. I would back up a second and re-evaluate what you are continuing to receive for free. If you are not willing to wade through some minor bugs through a transition then I personally question your loyalty to this community.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ultimately this site is what it is, and will become what it becomes from the members who gather and participate here.

I have been hanging around for over 7 years, and things have changed MANY times since I first lurked, and eventually joined...

If a few technical errors, and fear of change are enough to make you throw up your girly arms and run for zee hills, then, wow... Maybe you are kind of a douche after all...

This site doesn't owe ANYONE ANYTHING with the exception of those who put the money up to run it..

AND they can do whatever they want to, it is their property!!

I have even donated as a member sponsor and have absolutely NO feelings of being owed anything! I willingly gave what I gave because I like this place and could spare it at the time...

I have seen many MANY people come and go, ones you miss, and ones you don't.

In the end it is what it is for whatever its worth, and what it means to you...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

An I question yours selling out to a Corp. That is screwing all your members over just to line your pockets. Some of these guys have been with you 5+ years


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Redbelly your over reacting at this time

I have no ill feeling towards xenon for selling the place both he and gg were top guys in everyway. I truly hope they stick around as members.

People who are over reascting or jumping ship are fools. Only time will tell how pfury will turn out under new ownership. For now I will wait and see and carry on as normal. I don't mind change as long as its for the long term good of the pfury community
as fo ads and glitches I am experiencing none at all. Only change so far is the ad banner at the top of the page. Frankly I can live with that.

My only fear is that in a years time this place will turn into a coorperate shithole with strict rules with a clinical atmosphere. As long as that doesn't happen I'm sticking about. Great bunch of guys here on pfury.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Every page is like this.


This have this! Fix it now!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RedBelly11 said:


> Every page is like this.


This have this! Fix it now!!!
[/quote]

Mattones I will make sure they look into that


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I still don't have any problems...

To those who have, it might not be a bad thought to mention the browser you are using. Might make it easier to sort out what is going wrong. 
So far it looks to me, Internet Explorer has most problems.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I never use IE. Way to easy to destroy your computer through that web browser. I use Firefox right now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Use chrome. No problems


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Chrome is ran by Google. I won't use anything Google lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm using internet explorer. I have absolutly no problems to include popups/ads/virus warnings. I also do not have a google banner at the top.

If I log out, its there. But thats an easy fix...stay logged in. lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedBelly11 said:


> An I question yours selling out to a Corp. That is screwing all your members over just to line your pockets. Some of these guys have been with you 5+ years


 I am wondering if you have a second account or something as i don't know how you can comment on the old pfury after being here since march.

And to Mike, don't forget to invite pfury over at your new malibu beach house that im sure you will get with the millions you made from the sale of this site lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> An I question yours selling out to a Corp. That is screwing all your members over just to line your pockets. Some of these guys have been with you 5+ years


redbelly, come on bud, we've been talking. i told you to hold tight. i understand your frustration and fear. dont worry. dont assume xenon to be some sell out either. remember who created this site in the first place brother.

ill go back to my old statement.....patience


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah look at the stamp though. That was this am when I was leaving for work. before I talk to you an all that good stuff. I haven't been saying anything more on any topics


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

k pumpkin butt


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA HA HA!!! Fruit Loop


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Same thing I have been saying that Yung seems to avoid. The page is much slower now, loads everything slower. lags, pop up ad's, spam emails, virus. Google carries more viruses then any company on the net. An that is the new owners main ad. I have said it since day one about all of these things you guys are saying. It's BS!! It's ruining the best PIranha Forum on the net! I mean we have people from other countries joining the site. I hope they fix this crap fast because it will ruin the site. Some how Yung needs to do something or cash mike back in an have him build a team to do this. I would be willing to pay Mike per month to be a member and him be able to keep an run the site. That way it stays the same. He can then pay workers to keep the site running. This move has shot the site down so fast! I hope someone who knows how to run this thing gets these post in the right place and this gets fixed. i really hope so


I truly think you are overreacting. I would back up a second and re-evaluate what you are continuing to receive for free. If you are not willing to wade through some minor bugs through a transition then _*I personally question your loyalty to this community.*_
[/quote]
sorry, i find you questioning other peoples loyalty to this site at this time is a bit, pot calling the kettle black don't ya think?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> Same thing I have been saying that Yung seems to avoid. The page is much slower now, loads everything slower. lags, pop up ad's, spam emails, virus. Google carries more viruses then any company on the net. An that is the new owners main ad. I have said it since day one about all of these things you guys are saying. It's BS!! It's ruining the best PIranha Forum on the net! I mean we have people from other countries joining the site. I hope they fix this crap fast because it will ruin the site. Some how Yung needs to do something or cash mike back in an have him build a team to do this. I would be willing to pay Mike per month to be a member and him be able to keep an run the site. That way it stays the same. He can then pay workers to keep the site running. This move has shot the site down so fast! I hope someone who knows how to run this thing gets these post in the right place and this gets fixed. i really hope so


I truly think you are overreacting. I would back up a second and re-evaluate what you are continuing to receive for free. If you are not willing to wade through some minor bugs through a transition then _*I personally question your loyalty to this community.*_
[/quote]
sorry, i find you questioning other peoples loyalty to this site at this time is a bit, pot calling the kettle black don't ya think?
[/quote]

Did someone say pot









Joey'd, it's a done deal.... I hope you stay as active as you have been over the last week


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you kidding me, now is like when the americans started bombing iraq, its chaos and confusion around here, time for me to rein as king!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> you kidding me, now is like when the americans started bombing iraq, its chaos and confusion around here, time for me to rein as king!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

joey said:


> you kidding me, now is like when the americans started bombing iraq, its chaos and confusion around here, time for me to rein as king!


In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

zippa said:


> you kidding me, now is like when the americans started bombing iraq, its chaos and confusion around here, time for me to rein as king!


In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king.
[/quote]
I HAVE AN EYE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> you kidding me, now is like when the americans started bombing iraq, its chaos and confusion around here, time for me to rein as king!


In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king.
[/quote]
I HAVE AN EYE!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

I call BS


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you cannot dispute my kingdom, get over it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

joey said:


> sorry, i find you questioning other peoples loyalty to this site at this time is a bit, pot calling the kettle black don't ya think?


I guess he could have just shut the site down and walked away...then you'd have to find somewhere else to go to be an ass. Instead, he made it possible for the site to continue. He's already explained his motives and reasoning, and you can either deal with it or go back to the rock you've been hiding under for the past year.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Piranha Guru said:


> sorry, i find you questioning other peoples loyalty to this site at this time is a bit, pot calling the kettle black don't ya think?


I guess he could have just shut the site down and walked away...then you'd have to find somewhere else to go to be an ass. Instead, he made it possible for the site to continue. He's already explained his motives and reasoning, and you can either deal with it or go back to the rock you've been hiding under for the past year.
[/quote]
we need a "like" button for peoples post for douchebag posts like this









me likey


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm a newb so i wont say much,but i have seen first hand what happens when a big corp takes over a small company.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joey said:


> sorry, i find you questioning other peoples loyalty to this site at this time is a bit, pot calling the kettle black don't ya think?


I guess he could have just shut the site down and walked away...then you'd have to find somewhere else to go to be an ass. Instead, he made it possible for the site to continue. He's already explained his motives and reasoning, and you can either deal with it or go back to the rock you've been hiding under for the past year.
[/quote]
we need a "like" button for peoples post for douchebag posts like this









me likey
[/quote]

That has got to be the saddest cry for people "liking" all of your posts I've ever heard!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

are you dumb childawg, i liked his post


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know that. I thought you were calling his post a "douchebag post", and thus...well, you can see where I went with that. I'm not dumb...not at all.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I know that. I thought you were calling his post a "douchebag post", and thus...well, you can see where I went with that. I'm not dumb...not at all.


ROFL, i know i know, i kid i kid, but here is another post that proves, we need a like button for posts!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to be honest i havent had the attack in a few days

so either it got through and is blocking my vp or they fixed it?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

As far as I can figure it out, this was just an unfortunate coïncidence Trigga.
The problem was in Google.

The url you got a problem with now has been removed by Google itself : http://www.google.com/forum.php?tp=675eafec431b1f72


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that link leads no where


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hopefully they are bugs that need to be worked out....I haven't been on for about a month but a few things you all noted..lag in post time, double/triple posts, etc I have noticed.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Trigga said:


> that link leads no where


Exactly, that's why it's solved.
It is the directory you're antivirus warned for and Google removed the entire directory from their servers.

So any malware that had been installed there, is supposed to be gone.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------

